# 2011 CPT codes - chromatographic method



## dwaldman (Oct 15, 2010)

Just received my AMA CPT book for 2011

 80104 Multiple drug classes other than chromatographic method, each procedure

 (Just like G0430, but for all carriers in 2011—Noticed that CPT Changes 2011 addresses this code ) 

Notes before 64479-64484


Imaging guidance {fluoroscopy or CT} and any injection of contrast are inclusive components of 64479-64484. Imaging guidance and localization are required for the performance of 64479-64484)


64479 Injection(s) anesthetic agent and/or steroid, transformaminal epidural, with imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT); cervical or thoracic; single level


(I am sure that many assumed this change would be made to these codes since many LCDs and Medical policies  have currently stated imaging guidance is required  and with similar changes to facet codes last year)

 77003 now only contains (epidural, subarachnoid, or sacroiliac joint) in the descriptor


Subsequent Observation Care

 99224-99226


(Subsequent observation care will no longer be billed as 99211-99215 or 99499 with these new codes)


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 16, 2010)

Are the consultation codes still in the book?


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes they are. Still need the 3 Rs-request, render, report


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 18, 2010)

I was kind of hoping they would be gone so this issue of "is it a consult?"  would be gone as well!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 21, 2010)

dwaldman said:


> Just received my AMA CPT book for 2011
> 
> 80104 Multiple drug classes other than chromatographic method, each procedure
> 
> ...



Thanks David!  I needed this information~


----------



## Gainingknowledgedaily (Nov 4, 2010)

dwaldman , were are you able to find this information you provided. Currently I am looking at the CPT 2011 book and I did not see that in regards to the G0430. I just wanted to know if maybe I am missing something. Also wondering about the other 2011 new codes.


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 4, 2010)

G0430 for 2011 will be deleted. G0431 will include multiple drug classes for high complexity testing done in a laborartory setting. G0434 will also be for multple drug classes for simple complexity (drug test kits) or moderate complexity (analyser performed in office). This is what I have found out so far and things might be a different than how I explain them or change by January 2011.

https://www.cms.gov/ClinicalLabFeeSched/05_Laboratory_Public_Meetings.asp

http://www.ofr.gov/OFRUpload/OFRData/2010-27969_PI.pdf 

Above is the link for the final rule where you can see the new code G0434 in the RVU section.


80104 would be for commercial carriers. I have not received my CPT Changes book that goes over this code.


----------

